# Bristol goes to camp



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Today is the day. Bristol leaves for "camp". I am very comfortable with the trainer, and probably talk to him at least twice a week. He has had some of our lab pups stay with him and always calls to let me know how they did. He has also turned out to be a great resource for me - almost mentor-like. With all of that said, I'm still going to miss that ginger ball of energy. We have a lot going on the next two weeks so it is great timing. My aunt who lives with us turns 100 and we are having a party for her this weekend and we leave next week for San Diego to see my husband's son graduate from Marine's basic training. 

Next Monday, we will take the labs for training, so this trainer's calendar will be filled with just our dogs. The labs are only staying for one week. Bristol is a little more stubborn so we felt she could benefit from the two week program. I am already looking forward to getting her back and seeing what she learns.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Good morning, all. I dropped Bristol off last night. She was not interested in staying there at all. She was screeching and crying as only a vizsla can. It broke my heart, but I left her. I know she will have a blast once she settles in. She had already tried to head down to the bird hut when we got there. She had been there before for an evaluation. Now I am trying to be strong and wait a couple of days before I check in. Wish me luck!


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Good luck! I know it'll be worth it. It's always hard to leave when they're not happy.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Last night I delivered some birds to the trainer. He had purchased them on the way from our lake home to our house in town so I offered to stop and pick them up - save the drive. I also had a hidden agenda - to see Bristol.  He said that she is finally getting it - but still doesn't want to retrieve to him. She will pick up the bird, but thinks it is a game. He thinks she'll need an extra week. I'm ok with that because from the little I saw her last night, I noticed a HUGE improvement. My husband is on his way there now to drop off our labs. Our house will be very quiet for the next week.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good to hear she is coming along, and that you let her stay longer. When I send a dog off for training its a flexible timeline, nothing set in stone.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I was quite impressed with the trainer - once again. We had signed her up for the 2 week course, he thinks she'll need 3, but said the third week will be "on him" since he hasn't accomplished all he has wanted to. Of course, I will offer to pay for it because I know he is working hard with her. It is evident by the way she responds to him. I also know he is worth his price just from what he did with our lab pups in three days. 

My husband just called and said it was heartbreaking leaving our red lab there. She wanted nothing to do with her kennel, the trainer - anything. She is just being Meggie and trying to get her spoiled-dog way. I am sure she will be better as the day goes on. 

The pups are in 7th Heaven because they remember the fun they had last time.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How is all the crew doing at training?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bristol came home! Her recall has improved drastically and she is all around a different dog - in a good way. 

Meg is doing quite well too. The trainer was worried because she likes to "negotiate" but he worked through that and now her retrieve has improved. Her recall has always been good. 

Faith - well, she is my stubborn pup. She just digs her heels in and says "I don't think so" when asked to do something not on her agenda. She has improved, but isn't 100% yet. For almost 6 months, I am pleased. Just to give you an idea of just how stubborn she is, we were starting collar conditioning last night at the trainers. Bristol responds to a vibrate on 10. Fletcher responds to a vibrate on 20. Faith - well, we had to turn it up all the way to 35 (dogtra) and she still thought about whether she was going to comply or not. 

Fletcher - my laid back pup - is doing amazing. He was 100% on his recall drills, 100% on his finds, and 100% on his retrieves last night during the debriefing. 

They go back on 9/18 for a 3 day refresher and then we go in on 9/21 for field training with them. I'm excited for this.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

For some reason I'm always attracted to the Faith type pups. I can watch a litter for 10 minutes, and the pup that always catches my eye will be the hard headed one.
While they can become some of the most outstanding hunting partners, it takes twice along to convince them to do it your way. Its the sole reason I let the breeder pick my daughters pup, and will let them pick any future pups.


----------

